# 5x5x5x5x5x...



## clicker4721 (Apr 13, 2011)

I bought an EastSheen 5-cube just to get the feel for a five. I love it. But, there is simply no way to speed up with my little pet E5. No cutting corners, certainly no reverse cuts, no spins over 90*. I understand that V-Cubes are unbeatable; I get it. I'm looking for an alternative. I hear lots of rumble about Ghost Hand and YJ. To settle it once and for all, what 5x5 is the best for speedsolving?

Oh, and where can I get one?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2011)

About the title...that's a 5x5x5 cube...to the 5th dimension.
Eastsheens aren't very good at all now. 
The best 5x5 for speedsolving are the V Cube 5, Ghosthand, and YJ.
Ghosthand and YJ are virtually the same.
V Cube 5 is superior in quality, but lacks adjustable tensions. You can mod it using Memyselfandpi's tutorial.
YJ is adjustable but a little bit less in quality. 
You can get the V Cube-5 and YJ 5x5 at Speedcubeshop.


----------



## theace (Apr 13, 2011)

Get the YJ or Ghosthand. Both are good.


----------



## primecuber (Apr 13, 2011)

I had a v-cube and a YJ but now i've found out that V-Cubes are MUCH better than YJ's.

1. YJ pops
2.if you tighten it to reduce pops the corner cutting is TERRIBLE
3.YJ is to loud. It woke my brother up.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2011)

primecuber said:


> I had a v-cube and a YJ but now i've found out that V-Cubes are MUCH better than YJ's.
> 
> 1. YJ pops
> 2.if you tighten it to reduce pops the corner cutting is TERRIBLE
> 3.YJ is to loud. *It woke my brother up*.


 
Let him sleep, and then magically teleport him to a competition, preferably Nationals.


----------



## clicker4721 (Apr 14, 2011)

@ ~Phoenix Death~: Thanks for the sweet breakdown. And yes. It is the fifth dimension. That's only one step up from my current plane of existence. No biggie.
@ TheAce: Thanks for the links.
@ primecuber: Have you also had experience with a Ghost Hand? I like how you compared YJ and V-Cube.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not sure about my V-5 and V-7 but my V-6 has screws in it and I didn't mod it at all.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 14, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I'm not sure about my V-5 and V-7 but my V-6 has screws in it and I didn't mod it at all.


 
Screws, not rivets right? And directly from V-Cubes?


----------



## clicker4721 (Apr 14, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I'm not sure about my V-5 and V-7 but my V-6 has screws in it and I didn't mod it at all.


 
screws != adjustable

As I learned with my EastSheen.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 14, 2011)

They're very awkward looking screws but I believe so. I've never turned them for fear of screwing with the tensions. I'll go check now though. Wait for update.

Edit: I had to take out all my center pieces to access the hidden layer center piece and it *is* a screw. I loosened it twenty quarter turns and then tightened it back to stock. 

Also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOpeP9Uz1X4


----------



## musicninja17 (Apr 14, 2011)

When did you buy these V cubes?? * head scratch *
EDIT AFTER WATCHING VIDEO:
wut? Idk if i want to risk that on my v cube 5...


And yes, V5 owns when broken in. 
This is why it holds the world record. (pardon me if I am wrong)


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 14, 2011)

6x6 within the past six weeks. 7x7 I got in February I think. I've had my 5x5 for a few months. I don't think any are older than 5 months though.


----------



## clicker4721 (Apr 15, 2011)

Anybody familiar with these? XWH


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2011)

clicker4721 said:


> Anybody familiar with these? XWH


 
Maru.


----------



## clicker4721 (Apr 15, 2011)

miniGOINGS said:


> Maru.



What? You mean it's made by Maru? Is it any good?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2011)

clicker4721 said:


> What? You mean it's made by Maru? Is it any good?


 
Yes, it is a Maru 5x5. I have no idea of the performance myself, never triend one (but am considering getting one).


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 16, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> _This is why it holds the world record. (pardon me if I am wrong)_


Made my day. Like yuur sureness.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 16, 2011)

The Maru is supposed to have some sort of perfect balance between the inner and outer layers that makes the 3x3 phase extremely nice. I've never touched one nor watched any reviews because I love my V-Cube.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 16, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> The Maru is supposed to have some sort of perfect balance between the inner and outer layers that makes the *5x5 phase* extremely nice. I've never touched one nor watched any reviews because I love my V-Cube.


 
5x5 phase is my favorite part of solving 5x5!


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 16, 2011)

:fp 

3x3 phase.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 16, 2011)

the yj and the ghost hand are good but it is definitely worth it to buy a v-cube and mod it into adjustable tensions.


----------



## BC1997 (May 13, 2011)

I just started 5x5 3 days ago( I have an Eastsheen). It turns welll, and it is good for the first 2 steps but hte 3x3 phase is a disaster. My average is about 6 mins for now, is this good, and this is off topic but how can I get better?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 13, 2011)

using the normal way to get better at something
and the reason its good for the first 2 steps is probably because you cant turn fast.


----------



## BC1997 (May 14, 2011)

Well I can turn fast, not as fast as you seeing your 3x3x3 PBs are much better then mine, but I got my 5x5x5 a few days ago so you can't expect me turniing insanely fast.


----------

